# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] LEMM T-200

## KAT-TASSOS

γεια σας παιδια εχω προβλημα με τον συγκεκριμενο αποκωδ..   
τον βαζω στην πριζα και το λαμπακι του *standby* αναβοσβηνει χωρις να σταματαει παταω το power και δεν ανοιγει
τι μπορει να φταει ? 
ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Μια πιθανότητα είναι να έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό. Φαντάζομαι ότι για να ρωτάς ,δεν είναι χρονικά μέσα στην εγγύηση. Αν τυχών όμως είναι στην εγγύηση, τότε μην προσπαθήσεις να ανοίξεις το καπάκι του δέκτη, επειδή πιθανών  δεν θα στο καλύψουν .Πήγαινε το δέκτη  στο service της εταιρίας ( ή εκεί από όπου τον αγόρασες ) για επισκευή ή αλλαγή ,συνοδευόμενο με την απόδειξη αγοράς του.

----------


## KAT-TASSOS

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
δεν βρισκω την αποδειξη, θα δω τι θα κανω 
ευχαριστω και παλι :Biggrin:

----------


## mastoras1

αν τον ανοίξεις τελικά θα δεις έναν πυκνωτή φουσκωμένο (νομίζω 1000/16) τον αλλάζεις και δουλεύει

----------


## ezizu

Αν τελικά δεν κάνεις κάτι με το θέμα της εγγύησης και αποφασίσεις να  ανοίξεις τον δέκτη, να σου πω την γνώμη μου .
Πιθανών να έχει πρόβλημα μόνο ένας πυκνωτής όπως λέει και ο Αργύρης (mastoras1), θα σου πρότεινα όμως να αλλάξεις όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς  πυκνωτές ( οπωσδήποτε με πυκνωτές των 105 βαθμών Κελσίου) στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού (τουλάχιστον), επειδή μάλλον αυτούς που έχει από το εργοστάσιο, δεν πρέπει να είναι κάποιας ιδιαίτερης ποιότητας και ίσως σου βγάλει πρόβλημα σε λίγο καιρό κάποιος άλλος πυκνωτής .
Το κόστος των πυκνωτών  δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο.

----------


## KAT-TASSOS

Παιδια  σας ευχαριστω  για ολα.
 Αλλαξα  τον πυκνωτη  που  μου  ειπε ο mastoras1 .... ειχε εναν 1000/10volt  φουσκομενο  και τον  αλλαξα με  εναν 1000/25volt , δεν βρηκα  τον  ιδιο. 
Ηταν πιο λιγο  πιο  μεγαλος, το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι εγραφε  85 βαθμών Κελσίου   και  οχι  105 βαθμών Κελσίου , του  εκανα  και μερικες τρυπες στο καπακι 
 για  να  αποβαλει  καλυτερα  την θερμοκρασια, *ο lemm  επαιξε κανονικα* με  την πρωτη  ευκαιρια θα τον αλλαξω σε 105 βαθμών Κελσίου.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ  ΧΡΟΝΟ  ΣΑΣ  
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !!!!!    ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ   ΜΕ  ΥΓΕΙΑ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ   ΚΑΙ  ΠΑΛΙ :Biggrin:

----------

mastoras1 (07-01-13)

----------

